# Spoon Flies



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Here are a few spoon flies that I have been working on. I am still not happy with the way they look. They will probably catch fish but just don't look like the pros tie.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Actually they look better then what I saw being passed around class....let me know when I can place an order..I see spoons, crabs, and black dots in my future..
who knows I may get lucky twice...won the Boater's World Spot Contest last year using conventional rig....fly this year? yeah right!!


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

PS...did you put any special messages on the underneath side?


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

idea: may be all wrong here since I don't tie.....not sure what you are using to make the acutal spoon shape..probably just manipulating the material but would a fake glue on fingernail give you the right curve?..d


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You just reminded me of something. There was a fellow that used to make spoons using fake finger nails. I don't think they lasted very long. However, it is a great idea for making the patterns which I will try. No messages on my spoons, I can't write that small. Since I worked with nurses all of my adult life, married one, and owe them a lot when I got sick, I will send you some samples to try. This offer is only for you. I made a mistake and posted on another board that I would give a fellow a pattern of a weave that I made and kept getting e-mails for free samples. Let me tie some pretty ones and I will let you know when they are ready.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

The people in Sally's Beauty supply looked at me funny when I would buy the fake nails and flourescent chartruse "Hard As Nails" polish. When I asked if they could get larger nails they asked what I used them for. When I told them flies several said they would tell their boyfriends/husbands cause they fly fish. You are right, the nail flies don't last as long and the mylar let's you make larger or smaller flys by using different size hooks and mylar tubing. I usually use the nails for white bass and schooling largemouths. They don't tear them up like a red or trout.

Ain't flyfishing/flytying fun. Heading back to CO for a week of trout in cold water in July. Can't wait.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Ro,

One tip that I got off of Lefty Kreh's tape is that after you apply epoxy and it remains sticky, go over the fly with Sally's Hard as Nails and it will correct the problem. I didn't know that Sally's came in different colors. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a great article on how to make spoon flies in the latest edition of Saltwater Fly Fishing magazine.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Ellis, you are correct. Thanks for waking me up. Hard as Nails is clear and I put it over the fluorescent chartruse.


Also a little tip for all.

When working w/5 minute exoxy let it set a minute or so and you can shape it with a toothpick, ice cream stick without it sticking to the stick if you dip the stick in rubbing alky first. Works great for shaping epoxy heads.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You can also tint the epoxy with Testor's model paint. To make the crab eyes I burn the end of a piece of mono to make the ball then dip it in the tinted epoxy.


----------



## westex (Mar 20, 2006)

*Samples*



ellisredfish said:


> ... I will send you some samples to try. This offer is only for you. I made a mistake and posted on another board that I would give a fellow a pattern of a weave that I made and kept getting e-mails for free samples. Let me tie some pretty ones and I will let you know when they are ready.


I would think you owe Joe and I one a piece.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you from Alpine, Westex? Alpine is one of my old stomping grounds. I got stomped there several times. No just kidding, I went to school at Sul Ross. Most of my family is from there. My cousin is the baseball coach at SR.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

how do you fish a spoon fly? I bought one and all it wants to do is run to the surface. I kinda expected it to woble a little. so you just do a quick snappie retrieve?


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

And Testors takes just a drop to do the tint. Lots of good tips and refreshes an old man's memory.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Ellis for the sample!! Was at Academy yesterday and saw a few packages of crab flies....looked at them and said NOPE....Ellis is my "main man" for this and I'm honoring that!!! put them back....


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Another question: can you shape a fake fingernail and slip it into the mylar tubing to get the curve of the spoon you need? probably way of base here...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That is a very good idea which I will have to try. The main problem is finding the right mylar tubing that won't come apart while tying the ends on the hook. The ones like the red and silver spoons are easier to make once you have several patterns ready to go. I tested the gold spoons at a pond and they sink. I add a little lead wire so that the keel will ride downward.


----------



## westex (Mar 20, 2006)

ellisredfish said:


> Are you from Alpine, Westex? Alpine is one of my old stomping grounds. I got stomped there several times. No just kidding, I went to school at Sul Ross. Most of my family is from there. My cousin is the baseball coach at SR.


Nope. I am from Runnels County, and you still owe Joe and I one free sample spoon fly each.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I do remember seeing a wire on the ones shown at class....can you cut a piece of mylar longer then needed and put a dab of heat to each end to keep it from unraveling then slip the fingernail in it?.....


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

heres another idea..just that....take a fakenail and apply gold of silver leaf...apply proper coating...or can you take a fakenail apply the fiberglass powder then paint....the powder would make it heavier to sink and sturdier to take the action...also could you tie by drilling a hole in the nail a size 12 treble hook?..I know I don't have a clue what I'm talking about now...;0)


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Westex, I am from Ballinger. Nurse, I don't think I would want a treble hook flying by my ear.


----------



## westex (Mar 20, 2006)

ellisredfish said:


> Westex, I am from Ballinger. Nurse, I don't think I would want a treble hook flying by my ear.


I know yo are from Ballinger. I am from Winters. Rudy Grigar and I taught you how to wade fish, and Joe and I still want our free spoon flies!

Ditto on the treble hook flying by my ear. I hit myself in the shoulder enough to know that is a losing proposition.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Ron,
I never would have thought it was you. Hey, nothing is too good for my fishing buddies. You let me know what flies you need and you will have them. Fly tying is all I am doing during retirement. Seriously, if you need some flies, let me know. Guys don't know what it is like to wade fish from dawn till dark anymore. What great times we had together.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Ellis: Nix the trebles...2cool that you hooked up with some ol buds!!! Need suggestions on the top 5-10 flies every saltwater FF needs....then I can place an order to Ellis..;0)
also anybody have and idea of what fly to catch a Rooster fish on.... down on the Sea of Cortez mid-July..thanks


----------



## westex (Mar 20, 2006)

Ellis, I have ordered a New Water Boatworks Curlew because I enjoy fly fishing so much. I am supposed to have it by the end of August. When it comes in, you will have to come down and go into the marsh with Joe and I. We will fish with your flies. Good to trade mail with you. And you're right. We did have some very good times together.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

We'll let Joe do the poling.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*spoon flys*

Reply to old post. They look fine to me, the proof is in how the fish like them. I water test mine in the bath tub and chuck or trim at least half.
For the Mylar spoons a good pattern is a colorado spinner blade, this is good for merkin fly's as well. On the tubing spoons I iron the tube flat on medium heat. The thinner the spoon the lighter they are and the action is better. I don't like epoxy so have made a quick tie version with LOON hard head these look good and will hold up to a couple of fish.


----------

